# Local or distant breeder?



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

When I am ready to be a poodle mom, I'll be looking for a toy breeder with a great reputation. I am willing to travel anywhere to pick up my fur baby, so distance isn't an issue for me. 

However, since this will be my first-ever pet, I'm wondering if such a breeder will be willing to take a chance on me. (I grew up with a poodle, but that was decades ago.) For example, I am particularly interested in Barclay Poodles in Pennsylvania, but I know that the owner had a bad experience when one of her dogs went missing from the adopting family, so I would understand if she is very picky about her adopters. I have a fine reputation in my professional community, and my professional life is all over the Internet, but that doesn't prove I'd be a good poodle mom.

I live near Las Vegas, and there is only one local breeder of merit, Ash's Mystical Poodles. I've seen very few comments on this breeder, and the comments are somewhat mixed. On the other hand, there may be arguments for going local. Perhaps my pet could have occasional play dates with his/her relatives around town.

So I really have two questions:

1) Since I live far away and have no references who can attest to my poodle-parenting ability, would a high quality toy breeder be reluctant to entrust a pet to me?

2) Should I seriously consider Ash's? Feel free to send me a private email.

I am in no hurry, since I am not quite ready to become a poodle mom, so it's not a question of who has a litter coming up soon. But if you think a top breeder would consider me, I will make appointments to visit some of those breeders when I am traveling in their vicinity. And if I should start doing something now to make myself a more trustworthy candidate, that would be useful information as well.

Thanks for all your poodle-loving wisdom!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Since you have never had a pet, let alone a dog before, you might consider taking on an older dog say one or two years old. Or an, older still, dog retired from breeding. Raising and training a puppy is a full time thing for a few months. I wonder have you had children? The concept is much the same and just as much work involved with puppies.
Eric.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I opened communications with a fairly short email explaining why I wanted a poodle, and describing the sort of home I could offer. All the breeders I contacted were very helpful, even if it was just to say they were not planning any litters in my timeframe and to suggest others who might. I would contact the breeders that you are interested in, and make sure that you have researched the needs of small breed puppies and dogs so that you are ready to answer the questions that they will ask.


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

I am certainly open to an older dog and/or a re-homing situation. And if I were to get a puppy, I would do it only at a time when I know I can spend several months at home. That's one reason I said that I am not ready yet.

I grew up with a wonderful mpoo. I would like a tpoo so he/she could come to work with me and could get plenty of exercise and stimulation inside the house. Although my yard is fenced, I would not let a tpoo go out in the yard alone in southern Nevada, because of hawks.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Some breeders can be a bit temperamental, but I think that many would be fine with a first time owner if they hear a sincere understanding of the commitment that it takes, and an openness and willingness to learn!


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I think if there is a breeder you like, it certainly doesn't hurt to ask, give some info about yourself and the potential home you can offer. The worst that happens is that they say no. I'm sure you'll find the perfect breeder, especially since you have some time to look and plan. We spent a lot of time looking for the right breeder, and then we found a wonderful breeder that we loved and who felt that we would offer a great home to a puppy. So don't get discouraged if it takes some time.


----------

